# Greetings & Salutations



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

New to the board although I have lurked nearly all of the forums at some time or another. 

My H-decorations have always been static, but am currently trying to power up a couple of items using wiper motors and such. Anyway, love all of the ideas all of you have provided me at one time or another.

Thanks!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Wildomar! Welcome to the group. All I use are wiper motors too - maybe one day I'll cut my teeth on pneumatics but for now the motors are serving me well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Welcome!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Wildomar!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Wildomar.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Wildomar,
I have mostly static props too. I am just now starting to venture into the world of motors. My skills with wiring/electronics are terrible though! Tried to build a color organ from a kit and nearly burnt my kitchen down. Bad connection? lol

Schematics frighten me a little. But I am feeling bad lately as I watch the TOT's come up to the door and look around expecting to have "something" jump out and it doesn't. Anticlimactic....Definately

Anyway. Welcome foolish mortal


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Wildomar!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome! I will try to post some photos of the projects this year when I get a chance. Last year, 6 weeks before Halloween, my wife (who was under the influence of Raging Pregnancy Hormones) insisted I stop everything and dismantle the guest bathroom and rebuild it according to the demands of her raging hormones. Knowing full well I would never win the argument I acquiesced and stopped all Halloween projects. I didnt finish that bathroom until October 31st... Anyway, so this year I am starting early and trying to get way more done than I realistically can, but at least I will have fun trying.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Wildomar. Welcome to the party. :devil:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to our little family. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Wildomar, welcome to the forum, we'll be looking forward to the pics.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Pics are always good. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome, Wildomar!


----------

